# id these two birds for me?



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

and..



bad pics i know but try your best


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

Where was the photos taken? that might give me an easier time.

The top pic is of a sunbittern


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Top one looks like a sunbittern, bottom one is like some kind of touraco?


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

Not a turaco. Turacos aren't as showy.


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

It looks like its in the Lamprotornis genus


----------



## Tappers (Jan 22, 2008)

1930sam said:


> It looks like its in the Lamprotornis genus


Good call! 

Long-tailed Glossy Starling (Lamprotornis caudatus) | Howard Cheek Photography


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

The top photo is a Sun Bittern (Europyga helias) from South America.

The bottom photo is a Royal Starling (Cosmopsarus regius) also known as Golden-Breasted Starling from East Africa. 

The Long-Tailed Glossy Starlings - Lamprotornis mevesii, caudatus & purpuropterus - lack the yellow underparts.

The Sun Bittern is represented in a few collections in UK, and has bred at Twycross. Also kept and bred in private collections in Europe.

Royal Starlings are held in many collections (zoo & private) in UK and Europe.


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

duffey1 said:


> The top photo is a Sun Bittern (Europyga helias) from South America.
> 
> The bottom photo is a Royal Starling (Cosmopsarus regius) also known as Golden-Breasted Starling from East Africa.
> 
> ...


Royal starlings! Yes!

How common are sun bitterns in private hands? They must be pricey.


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

1930sam

Sun Bitterns are kept - and bred - in several private collections in Europe. They need specialised 
Housing - small 'tropical' house. Not often advertised - any surplus are invariably sold without being advertised! I've never enquired after prices, but will probably be reasonable - Crowned Pigeon price or less!

They are stunning birds!


----------



## 1930sam (Sep 12, 2011)

Interesting to know. 
Always interested to hear which softbills are still in and bred in private hands.


----------



## duffey1 (Aug 24, 2012)

1930sam

We've lost a few species since imports were banned - but there are a surprising number of softbill species being bred!

Some species have a limited gene pool, but co-operation between breeders in various countries within the EU is increasing. Zoos still remain 'aloof' and do not work with private keepers.


----------

